# IBS and rectal bleeding?



## Keri329 (Jan 9, 2008)

I'm 24, I have had abdominal pain, bloating, gassiness, and alternating periods of diarrhea and constipation for years now. Just a couple weeks ago I had a period of constipation that lasted way longer than normal AND I had some minimal rectal bleeding (on my tissue when I wiped). I went to the Dr. and I'm going to see a GI doctor, but HAS anyone ever had this??? Is it possible to have rectal bleeding with IBS? (possibly a fissure, maybe?) I'm just really scared and I'm thinking of the worse possible scenarios


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Hemorrhoids will cause the small amount of blood on the paper. You may have internal ones and not know it.That is the most common cause, even more than fissures. It is worth getting it checked out, but small amounts of bright blood usually are from something pretty minor right at the the anus.IBS doesn't cause the rectal bleeding but the constipation or diarrhea can irritate things like hemorrhoids and fissures making them more likely to bleed.K.


----------

